# duda con el HFE de los transistores



## chris 2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

pues tengo una duda, si yo quiero armar un amplificador tengo que calcular el HFE de mis transistores para poder calcular los dispositivos de mi aplificador?
que yo me acuerde cuando haciamos (en donde yo estudio) amplificador habia que sacarle las curvas caracteristicas a los transistores para poder saber su hfe, y comenzar a calcular los dispositivos, pero aqui e visto que solo colocan los circuitos para armar de un solo, digo cada transistor varia su ganancia? entonces los circuitos variarian?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Una cosa es la teoria y otra la practica, como diria tu profe razona la respuesta.

Como sabes la beta varia mucho con la temperatura, ademas de un transistor a otro tambien.

Aunque hay muchos miles de transistores, veras con el tiempo que solo se utilizan una centena de modelos.

Normalmente se suelen adaptar bastante bien los circuitos, pero cuando queremos tener unas prestaciones un poco especiales te ves obligado a calcular.


Actualmente la amplificación se hace con opam por un tema de comodidad.

La hfe la solemos utilizar cuando queremos saturar el transistor y sobretodo cuando tenemos que atacar transistores bipolares de potencia donde los requerimientos de corriente de base son muy elevador.

Conclusion:

Es muy importante conocer el porque para que cuando diseñes un circuito sepas si es un parametro critico.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 19, 2008)

chris 2.0 dijo:
			
		

> pues tengo una duda, si yo quiero armar un amplificador tengo que calcular el HFE de mis transistores para poder calcular los dispositivos de mi aplificador?


No.



> que yo me acuerde cuando haciamos (en donde yo estudio) amplificador habia que sacarle las curvas caracteristicas a los transistores para poder saber su hfe, y comenzar a calcular los dispositivos, pero aqui e visto que solo colocan los circuitos para armar de un solo, digo cada transistor varia su ganancia? entonces los circuitos variarian?



Salvo en pocos casos particulares, se usa realimentacion tanto para la polarizacion como para fijar  la ganancia de la etapa o de amplificador entero.

En cada situacion, se necesitan valores minimos de hfe para que el sistema realimentado funcione como se debe. O si trabaja en conmutacion, un valor minimo de HFE.
Eso no necesitas medirlo, lo sacas del datasheet.


----------



## chris 2.0 (Mar 20, 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas  , excelente este foro


----------



## nietzche (Oct 12, 2009)

haber que beta se utiliza?, la que dice los multimetros o las de las hojas o la minima o la tipca o la maximA y en que valores de corriente?. Segun me habian explicado que la beta es igual en cualquier valor de la grafica VCE contra IC.
Alguien me puede explicar en concreto  porque no me salen amplificador de audio por es maldito valor, y los necesito para calcular la impedancia de entrada tanto de la base como del amplificador y la necesito para calcular tambien la ganancia, osea que sin eso no hago nada.


----------

